# ugh :(



## nin3lab (Sep 27, 2010)

Yesterday I went to petsmart and I got a pretty blue betta fish.. i got a 1.75 gallon bowl for it, a little plant decoration, and some marbles to put on the bottom. I got the dechlorinating thing for the tap water, put the right amount, and everything was going fine untill an hr later it died :/. 

I went back to petsmart and returned the bowl.. thinking maybe it was too big for the fish or something. I asked the lady who was working there why it died and she wasn't quite sure -_- .. I then got 2 new betta fish and a tank with a divider in it. I put the dechlorinating thing again and some marbles and all of a sudden one of the fishes died  the next day , the other one died also.. I went to petsmart and returned everything! I don't know what I did wrong :/


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about your fish!

Were you able to test the water? If you don't have a testing kit, I know many pet stores will test it for you for free to see if there might be anything harmful.

What was the water temperature like? Could they have been too hot or too cold?


----------



## nin3lab (Sep 27, 2010)

I didn't test the water but i actually got a thermometer to put in the tank and i checked it all the time , it was always around 70-75.. once again , i asked the lady at petsmart what would be the temperature to keep betta's in but she said it didn't really matter.. i know that their water should be warm though.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

70-75 is low for a betta (They do best between around 76-80ish), but I wouldn't think it would cause them to pass away as suddenly as you described.

Unfortunately, without testing the water it may be impossible to know exactly what happened to them. There may have been something that the water conditioner didn't handle. You could always dechlorinate some water, just like you did for your fish, and ask them to test a sample for you.


----------



## nin3lab (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah ill see.. thanks


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not enough dechlorinator?? Maybe the tanks are leaching out a chemical. Did you rinse them well before you put your fish in them?


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Not enough dechlorinator?? Maybe the tanks are leaching out a chemical. Did you rinse them well before you put your fish in them?


Did he CYCLE the tank?

If not that could be the cause of the deaths...


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

The betta was in a bowl, and died unusually fast. This doesn't sound like a case of neglected, dirty or uncycled water. Besides, as long as the water is kept clean, cycling isn't necessary for bettas, even though it does offer benefits.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe if you try again, next time use Spring water. I get it by the Gallon at Wal Mart called "Great Value Spring Water". It is cheaper than brandnames and just as good, then you don't really have to use conditioner. What brand were you useing and what was it called?


----------



## nin3lab (Sep 27, 2010)

It was the Top Fin Betta water conditioner.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahh ok I was just curious. I usually used Stress Coat in the past.


----------

